# Rehydrate yeast ?



## jkhlt1210 (30/5/14)

G'day guys just wondering how do I simply rehydrate yeast ?? Simple step by step guide!! Do I need sugar or something or just warm water??? Please someone give me an idiot proof guide


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

What yeast? Most manufacturers have info on their Web sites, rehydration values aren't the same across the board, they vary a bit..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Not say'n nothin......dont want another yeast version of War & Peace....


----------



## Yob (30/5/14)

Aww, c'mon stu.. I was hoping for another 20 pager


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/14)

Nope.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (30/5/14)

Yob said:


> What yeast? Most manufacturers have info on their Web sites, rehydration values aren't the same across the board, they vary a bit..


 Bry 97 please give me guidance


----------



## bradsbrew (30/5/14)

Plenty of threads about it. Type your topic into the internal search and you will find heaps. On the iPad now but here's a shot of what you will find.


----------



## Rurik (30/5/14)

If you look at the data sheet at the bottom of this web page it will tell you.

http://www.danstaryeast.com/products/bry-97-american-west-coast-beer-yeast


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

The attached is from the Data Sheet, most dry yeast manufacturers will have similar instructions ontheir respective Data Sheets




This one (BRY97), essentially, 110ml of boiled cooled water (30'c-35'c) >

Sprinkle > I agitate the yeast until all is submerged >

wait 15 mins >

If your wort that you are pitching to is greater than 10'c different to the yeast, add 200ml at a time and stir >

Wait 5 mins, Stir >

repeat until yeast and wort are approx 5'c different or as close to the same as the yeast as you care to get >

Pitch to wort.

Ferment.


----------



## SJW (31/5/14)

If you need to ask.....just sprinkle on top.


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

despite manufacturers instruction to not use wort to rehydrate?

IMO, the OP has done the right thing by asking.


----------



## Gavo (31/5/14)

Just used BRY97 today, the pack says re-hydrate in 100ml of water between 30 and 35 deg C for I think it was for 15 min. 
Dead easy, boil some water pour it in a sanitised cup, stick a thermometer in until it gets below 35 deg and then stir the yeast in, wait 15 min or until within 5deg range of the wort, stir again and pour in the wort.


----------



## SJW (31/5/14)

Easy a Gavo. I'm with yob, I just sprinkle on top if I'm using dry, which is not very often


----------



## jkhlt1210 (31/5/14)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (31/5/14)

I remember reading in one of the old threads, something along the lines of that the osmotic pressure of water is too low and can damage some cells. The osmotic pressure of wort is too high and can damage cells. If you rehydrate in a water / wort mix (around 1030) it is the best condition or osmotic pressure for rehydrating yeast.
Anyway just saying


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

You read the great Re-hydrate yeast thread of 2013 didnt you....


----------



## manticle (31/5/14)

And people freak out at the idea of using their first liquid yeast....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

manticle said:


> And people freak out at the idea of using their first liquid yeast....


Smack pack. Wait till it swells. Cut corner off pack. Pour into fermenter.

Pretty simple.


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

Can't find a corner on those tubes though, should I throw the whole thing in?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

Yeah......just smash it up in a morter & pestle first


----------



## pk.sax (1/6/14)

That takes too long.
Put it in the blender.

बेवक़ूफ़


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/6/14)

This should be perfect


----------



## Vini2ton (1/6/14)

No no no. With the tubes you use a sanitised drill, make 42 holes in it and drop it in fermenter. Only the good yeast will get out. Tough yeast win.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/6/14)

Never thought of that...


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (1/6/14)

Mind you the magic bullet could be used as a stir plate, if only you could get an aqaurium heater into it without breaking


----------



## TheWiggman (1/6/14)

If OP wasn't confused already, he certainly would be now.


----------



## Yob (1/6/14)

OP has it down at post 14


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/6/14)

Put the whole magic bullet into the sous vid.


----------

